# Oh dear God, I'm a new rabbit mum.



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Come home from the store? Boyfriend brought two rabbits home. We now have eight animals. Eight. I take care of them all. I'm thanking God right now that I don't have to work, the babies all need time out and to bond.

Their names are Charcoal and Poof (I do not approve of these names, never name your animal something you wouldn't name your children. They are family after all.) and they are two months old today. They're either Lionheads or Angora, so I have to brush them every day. Boyfriend enjoys playing but has the responsibility of a six year old. He killed my fish and my plant when I went away for two days. I'll update with pictures soon.


----------



## Blueroses99 (Jul 14, 2015)

LOL, Rabbits can be very wonderful pets. I had an albino rabbit named Jefferson. He was a big boy and very smart. Learned to use the his litter box and would hope in his cage to go if he was free roaming. But he was not super cuddly and the kick back from picking him up was surprising sometimes.


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

Smilebud said:


> Come home from the store? Boyfriend brought two rabbits home. We now have eight animals. Eight. I take care of them all. I'm thanking God right now that I don't have to work, the babies all need time out and to bond.
> 
> Their names are Charcoal and Poof (I do not approve of these names, never name your animal something you wouldn't name your children. They are family after all.) and they are two months old today. They're either Lionheads or Angora, so I have to brush them every day. Boyfriend enjoys playing but has the responsibility of a six year old. He killed my fish and my plant when I went away for two days. I'll update with pictures soon.


Ah, I had a lionhead! Unfortunatley, we had to give him away, as it was a couple years ago, and being young still, I still regarded them more as toys than living things, and I didn't pay much attention to him (But actually, losing him was what made me realize how beautiful and smart animals are, and how they should be truly treated- lots of cuddles, lots of love. I would never regard an animal as anything less as my equal now). And my mom didn't have enough time to take care of him, and like I said- I was too young to do it. Well, he went to a good home with a friend of mine who loves animals just as much as I do now (As in, they are more important than people. Always xD).

Lionheads are big bunnies. Ours was as big as a cat xD
He was a sweetie though, he used to lick us like a dog and follow you when you walked past his cage, like "pet me! pet me!". :')

You will have pet hair everywhere. Doesn't matter if it's an angora or a lionhead. Hair. Hair everywhere. But then again, if you have eight animals you're taking care of I'm guessing you already have that problem xD


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

You might want to look into clipping the angora... i'm not sure if they do that with rabbits (as they do with long-haired dogs) but it might make him easier to maintain. You might also want to have a talk with your boyfriend about animals and responsibilities.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

When I was a child I had a Flemish Giant. She was bigger than my dog... and my dog was pretty big. She took over the dog's bed, gained control of the guest bedroom, and eventually conquered my bed.


----------

